# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Употребление мяса в Аюрведе

## Lakshmana Prana das

28 Декабрь 1999
YsdGIU> Насколько я понимаю, вряд ли кто читает аюрведу в оригинале, как
правило о
YsdGIU> аюрведе люди в общей массе получают представление из книг, которые
пишут
YsdGIU> нередко люди, что не против и сами есть мясо. Поэтому в их устах
"аюрведа"
YsdGIU> против употребления мяса тоже не имеет ничего против.

YsdGIU> Однако хотелось бы услышать мнение специалиста в аюрведе.

Этот человек прав в том, что разные Аюрведические самхиты содержат
рецепты с использованием мяса и тд. Вопрос откуда они там взялись.
Индийское правительство проводило исследование истории Аюрведы под
руководством доктора Нирмала Саксена. В результате быда опубликованна
книга Йогаратнакара (Chaukhamba orientalia 1995)
Там говорится, что мусульманские правители под страхом суда заставляли
кавираджей переписывать самхиты и добавлять туда невегетарианские
рецепты. Все книги, которые содержали изначальные тексты были сожжены и
скормлены ослам.

Поэтому нельзя считать, что Аюрведы изначально была невегетарианской.
Надеюсь это письмо застанет вас в добром здравии
Subal das

----------


## Вишишта даса

Вот тебе и Айур Веда... Неужели не осталось айурведических текстов, в которых можно быть уверенным на 100%, каких-то канонов? Чарака Самхита? А кто такой Субал дас?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Йогаратнакара это трактат датируемый 1676 годом, написанный Нараяна Шекхаром на основе книг предыдущих аюрведачарьев и канонических Аюрведа-самхит, которые изначально содержат описания убойных продуктов. Но в него включены также описания некоторых веществ и продуктов, которые появились и укрепились в Индии с моголами, португальцами, греками в результате торговли или захватнических войн. Например, описан табак. Или описано лечение сифилиса и гонореи, которые привезли в Индию португальцы. Также прослеживается сильное влияние греко-арабской медицинской системы Юнани. Подробное описание пульсовой диагностики, которую не описывают канонические самхиты, например. Нирмал Саксена, историк медицины, назвал свою работу 1995 года "A critical study of Yogaratnakara". Это перевод данного трактата на английский язык с критическими заметками о том, как исторически те или иные вещества, продукты или методики попали в него. В книге действительно упоминается что мусульманские захватчики уничтожали индусские книги. Но не с целью переписать или внести туда мясо. Оно и так было уже описано вдоль и поперёк. Почему же тогда свинина во всех трактатах описана, ведь это харам для мусульман?

Вот тезисы автора на эту тему. Ознакомьтесь.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Ссылка почему-то не работает. Когда кликаю на неё открывается эта страница.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Работает ссылка. Проверил в трёх браузерах.
http://www.dli.gov.in/rawdataupload/...0005b5a_15.pdf

----------


## Вишишта даса

Да, спасибо.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

В Ману-самхите тоже говорится про употребление мяса. Дело все в том, что такие произведения написаны для всех категорий людей, а не только для брахманов и святых. Кшатриям, шудрам (не слышала ничего насчет вайшьев) согласно писаниям иногда разрешено принимать в пищу мясо жертвенных животных, вот для них то и написаны те некоторые стихи из самхит. Это для тех категорий людей, чей путь - карма-канда, но не для брахманов и преданных.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

В "Прабхупада-лиламрите" (если не ошибаюсь) говорится, что когда Шрила Прабхупада в детстве заболел, то по указаниям какого-то врача ему был прописан куринный бульон. После бульона его стошнило и впредь он никогда не употреблял ничего мясного. Вопрос все о том же: как же такое могло быть прописано врачом? Ведь это не относится ни к жертвенным животным, ни к ... Запутался, короче!

----------


## Макс_И

У убийц животных - каменное сердце 

 Некоторые негодяи выдвигают теорию, что у животных нет души, другими словами, оно является чем-то вроде камня. Таким образом, они утверждают, что в убийстве животных нет греха. На самом же деле не животные подобны мертвому камню, а у их убийц каменное сердце. В действительности нет такой философии и нет таких причин, которые оправдывали бы их. Однако они продолжают содержать бойни и убивать животных в лесах. (Шримад-Бхагаватам, 4.26.9)


 И следующей была дана заповедь: "Не убий", ибо жизнь дается каждому от Бога, а то, что дано Богом, человек не может отнять. Ибо истинно говорю вам, от одной Матери происходит всё живое на земле. И потому тот, кто убивает, убивает брата своего. И от него Мать Земная отвернется и отнимет свою грудь, дающую жизнь. И ангелы её будут сторониться его, Сатана же найдет обитель свою в теле его. И плоть убитых зверей в его теле станет его собственной могилой. Ибо истинно говорю вам, кто убивает - убивает самого себя, а кто ест плоть убитых зверей - ест тела смерти. Ибо в крови его каждая капля их крови превращается в яд, в его дыхании их дыхание превращается в зловоние, в его плоти их плоть - в гнойные раны, в его костях их кости - в известь, в его внутренностях их внутренности - в гнилье, в его глазах их глаза - в пелену, в его ушах уши их - в серную пробку. И смерть их станет его смертью. Ибо только через служение вашему Отцу Небесному ваши долги семи лет прощаются за семь дней. Но Сатана не прощает вам ничего, и ему вы должны будете заплатить за всё. "Око за око, зуб за зуб, рука за руку, стопа за стопу, огонь за огонь, рана за рану, жизнь за жизнь, смерть за смерть. Ибо возмездие за грех - смерть. Не убивайте и не питайтесь плотью невинной жертвы своей, чтобы не стать вам рабами Сатаны. Ибо это путь страданий, и ведет он к смерти. Но исполняйте волю Бога, чтобы ангелы его могли служить вам на пути жизни. Итак, повинуйтесь словам Бога: "Взгляните, я дал вам все травы, несущие зерно, которые по всей земле, и все деревья, несущие плоды, дабы принимали вы в пищу. И каждому зверю земному и каждой птице парящей и всему, что ползет по земле и в чем есть дыхание жизни, дал я все травы зеленые в пищу. Также и молоко всех существ движущихся и живущих на земле должно быть пищей вашей. Так же, как дал я им травы зеленые, даю я вам их молоко. Но плоть и кровь вы не должны есть. И, конечно, потребую я кровь вашу струящуюся, вашу кровь, в которой душа; потребую я всех убитых зверей и души всех убитых людей. И я, Бог ваш, есть Бог сильный и ревностный, отмщающий за беззаконие детям в третьем и четвертом поколении тех отцов, которые питают ненависть ко мне, и дарующий милость тысячам тех, кто любит меня и выполняет заповеди мои. Любите же Бога своего всем сердцем вашим и всей душой вашей и всей силой вашей - это первая и наиглавнейшая заповедь". И вторая: "Возлюби ближнего своего как самого себя".

 Карма
 Изменение в питании ведёт к изменению судьбы. 
 Правильное питание возвышает человека, а питание через убийство приводит к негативным кармическим воздействиям. Наказание неизбежно приходит за убийство, причём не только человека, как напрасно считают многие.
 Само слово мясо происходит от санскритского слова «мамса». МАМ – меня. САХ – он. Сейчас ты меня – потом я тебя.
 Когда животное убивают на бойне, за это несут ответственность 6 человек: тот, кто разрешает, тот, кто совершает, тот, кто помогает, тот, кто покупает мясо, тот, кто готовит мясо и тот, кто его ест

 Все живые существа должны отбыть определенный срок в том или ином материальном теле. Этот срок установлен свыше, и он должен истечь, прежде, чем они смогут переселиться в другое тело или подняться на более высокую ступень эволюционной лестницы. Убийство животного или любого другого живого существа лишает его возможности до конца отбыть срок, отведенный для пребывания в определенном теле. Человек ни в коем случае не должен убивать другие живые существа ради собственного удовольствия, потому что тот, кто лишает их жизни, запутывается в сетях греховной деятельности. ("Шримад-Бхагаватам")


 И после этих слов все оставались в молчании, кроме одного, который воскликнул: 

 - Что же мне делать, Учитель, если я увижу, как дикий зверь терзает брата моего в лесу? Должен ли я позволить брату моему погибнуть или убить дикого зверя? Не преступлю ли я закон в этом случае? 

 И Иисус ответил:

 - Было сказано: "Всех зверей, живущих на земле, и всех рыб морских и всех птиц парящих отдаю я во власть вам". Истинно говорю вам, из всех существ, живущих на земле, только человека Бог создал по своему подобию. И потому звери для человека, а не человек для зверей. Значит, убивая дикого зверя, чтобы спасти жизнь своего брата, ты не преступаешь закон. Ибо истинно говорю вам, человек более велик, чем зверь. Но если кто убивает зверя без причины, когда зверь не нападает на него, а из-за желания убить или ради мяса его или ради шкуры его или ради клыков его, то совершает он зло, ибо сам превращается в дикого зверя. И конец его будет таким же, как конец диких зверей. 

 Затем другой сказал: 

 - Моисей, величайший человек Израиля, разрешал нашим прадедам есть плоть чистых зверей и запрещал лишь плоть зверей нечистых. Почему же ты запрещаешь нам плоть всех зверей? Какой закон от Бога? Моисея или твой? 

 И Иисус ответил: 

 - Бог дал через Моисея десять заповедей вашим прадедам. "Эти заповеди тяжелы", - сказали они и не смогли сдержать их. Когда Моисей увидел это, он исполнился жалостью к своему народу, и не хотел он его гибели. И дал он им десять раз по десять заповедей. Ибо тот, чьи стопы крепки как гора, не нуждается в костылях, но тот чьи члены дрожат, с помощью костылей передвигается лучше, чем без них. И Моисей сказал Господу: "Сердце мое полно скорби, ибо народ мой погибнет. Ибо им не хватает знания и не способны понять они твоих заповедей. Они подобны малым детям, которые ещё не могут понять слов своего отца. Позволь мне, Господи, дать им другие законы, чтобы не погибли они. Если они не могут быть с тобой, Господи, пусть же не будут они против тебя, чтобы могли они поддержать себя, и когда время придет и созреют они для слов твоих, раскрой для них свои законы". И с этой целью разбил Моисей два куска камня, на которых были начертаны десять заповедей и вместо них дал десять раз по десять. Из этих десять раз по десять книжники и фарисеи сделали сто раз по десять заповедей. И они возложили невыносимую ношу на ваши плечи, такую, какую они сами не в силах вынести. Ибо чем ближе заповеди к Богу, тем меньше их нужно нам. И чем дальше они от Бога, тем больше их нужно нам. Поэтому законы фарисеев и книжников неисчислимы, законов Сына Человеческого семь, ангелов - три, Бога - один. 

 - Поэтому я учу вас лишь тем законам, которые вы можете понять, чтобы вы могли стать людьми и следовать семи законам Сына Человеческого. Тогда ангелы Отца Небесного также раскроют вам свои законы, чтобы святой дух Бога мог снизойти на вас и привести к его закону. 

 Шрила Прабхупада: Вы тоже можете в этом убедиться. Существует научное доказательство... Животные едят - и вы едите, животные спят - и вы спите, животные обороняются - и вы обороняетесь, животные занимаются сексом - и вы занимаетесь сексом, у животных есть дети - у вас тоже есть дети, у животных есть место, где они живут - у вас тоже есть свое жилище. Если порезать тело животного, потечет кровь, если порезать ваше - произойдет то же самое. 

 И все были изумлены его мудростью и спросили его: 

 - Продолжай, Учитель и обучи нас всем тем законам, которые мы можем воспринять.

 И Иисус продолжал: 

 - Бог заповедовал нашим предкам: "Не убий". Но сердца их ожесточились, и они стали убивать. Тогда Моисей решил, что они не должны по крайней мере убивать людей и дозволил им убивать зверей. И тогда сердца ваших предков ожесточились еще больше, и стали они убивать людей, равно как и зверей. Но я говорю вам, не убивайте ни людей, ни зверей, ни то, что станет пищей вашей. Ибо если вы принимаете живую пищу, она наполняет вас жизнью, но если вы убиваете свою пищу, мертвая пища убьёт также и вас. Ибо жизнь происходит только от жизни, а от смерти всегда происходит смерть. Ибо всё, что убивает вашу пищу, также убивает и ваши тела. А всё, что убивает ваши тела, убивает также и ваши души. И тела ваши становятся тем, что есть пища ваша, равно как дух ваш становится тем, что есть мысли ваши. Потому не принимайте в пищу ничего, что было разрушено огнем, морозом или водой. Ибо обгоревшая, сгнившая или замороженная пища также сожжет, разложит или обморозит ваше тело. Не уподобляйтесь глупому землепашцу, который засеял свою землю проваренными, замороженными и сгнившими семенами. И когда пришла осень, ничего не уродилось на полях его. Огромно было его горе. Но будьте подобны землепашцу, который засеял свое поле живыми семенами, и поле его уродило живые колосья пшеницы, и в сотню раз больше, чем он посадил. Ибо истинно говорю вам, живите лишь огнем жизни и не готовьте пищу свою с помощью огня смерти, который убивает вашу пищу, ваши тела и также ваши души. 

 - Учитель, где этот огонь жизни? - спросили некоторые из них. 

 - В вас, в вашей крови и в ваших телах. 

 - А огонь смерти? - спросили другие. 

 - Это огонь, пылающий вне вашего тела, более горячий, чем ваша кровь. С помощью этого огня смерти вы готовите пищу в ваших домах и в поле. Истинно говорю вам, огонь, который разрушает вашу пищу и ваши тела, является огнем злобы, которая разъедает ваши мысли, разъедает ваш дух. Ибо тело ваше - это то, что вы едите, а дух ваш - это то, что вы мыслите. Потому не принимайте в пищу ничего, что было уничтожено огнем более сильным, чем огонь жизни. Готовьте и принимайте в пищу все плоды деревьев, все травы полей, молоко зверей, пригодное для питья. Ибо всё это вскормлено и взращено огнем жизни, всё есть дар ангелов нашей Земной Матери. Но не принимайте в пищу ничего, что обрело свой вкус от огня смерти, ибо пища таковая от Сатаны. 

 ибо самый лучший из слуг Бога будет служить вам все ваши дни - ангел радости.

 как и травоядные, имеет длинный кишечник, поэтому, когда он ест мясо, в его организме образуются токсины, которые затрудняют работу почек и способствуют развитию подагры, артритов, ревматизма и даже рака.

 Однако организм человека даже в двадцатом веке не приспособился к перевариванию мяса. Знамениты шведский учёный Карл Линней утверждал: "Сравнительный анализ внешнего и внутреннего строения тела человека и животных доказывает, что естественной пищей для людей являются фрукты и сочные овощи".

 Если мы станем вегетарианцами, что станет делать мясная промышленность? Что будут делать производство табака и вино-водочная промышленность, если мы откажемся от этих привычек? Что будут делать производители наркотиков, которые сейчас
 17:50


 Шрила Прабхупада. Иисус Христос говорил: «Не убий». Почему же христиане убивают животных?
 Кардинал Даниэлю. Конечно, в христианстве запрещено убивать, но мы считаем, что жизнь человека отличается от жизни животного. Человеческая жизнь священна, так как человек создан по образу и подобию Бога, и потому убивать людей запрещено.
 Шрила Прабхупада. Но в Библии не говорится: «Не убивай людей». Там сказано шире: «Не убий».
 Кардинал Даниэлю. Мы полагаем, что только человеческая жизнь священна.
 Шрила Прабхупада. Это ваше собственное толкование. Заповедь гласит: «Не убий».
 Кардинал Даниэлю. Человеку необходимо убивать животных, чтобы есть.
 Шрила Прабхупада. Нет. Человек может питаться злаками, овощами, фруктами и молоком.

 Кардинал Даниэлю. Мы допускаем, что животные, возможно, относятся к тому же типу биологической жизни, что и люди, но у них нет души. Мы считаем, что душа может быть только у человека.
 Шрила Прабхупада. В нашей «Бхагавад-гите» говорится: сарва-йонишу - «Во всех видах жизни присутствует душа». Тело подобно костюму. Вы носите черную одежду, а я - шафрановую. Но под одеждой вы человек и я тоже человек. Аналогично этому, тела различных видов жизни - все равно, что разные типы одежды. Существует 8 400 000 видов жизни, то есть разных одеяний, но под каждым - духовная душа, неотъемлемая частица Бога. Предположим, у человека есть два сына, не обладающих одинаковыми достоинствами. Один может быть судьей в Верховном Суде, а другой - простым рабочим, но отец считает своими сыновьями их обоих. Он не видит между ними разницы и не думает, что сын-судья важнее сына-рабочего. И если сын-судья скажет: «Мой дорогой отец, твой второй сын вовсе ни на что не годен, позволь мне зарезать его и съесть», - разве отец разрешит ему сделать это?


 Кардинал Даниэлю. Разумеется, нет. Но нам трудно согласиться с утверждением, что любая жизнь является частью жизни Бога. Между человеческой жизнью и жизнью животного огромная разница.
 Шрила Прабхупада. Это разница в уровне развития сознания. В человеческом теле - развитое сознание. Даже у дерева есть душа, но сознание дерева не очень развито. Когда вы срубаете его, оно не сопротивляется. На самом деле оно сопротивляется, но очень слабо. Один ученый по имени Джагадиш Чандра Боуз изобрел прибор, показывающий, что деревья и растения способны чувствовать боль, когда их рубят. И мы сами можем видеть, что, когда приходят убивать животное, оно сопротивляется, плачет, издает душераздирающие звуки. Таким образом, это вопрос уровня развития сознания. Но душа есть у всех живых существ.


 Кардинал Даниэлю. Однако с точки зрения метафизики, священна только человеческая жизнь. Человек мыслит на более высоком уровне, чем животное.
 Шрила Прабхупада. Что это за более высокий уровень? Животное ест, чтобы поддерживать свое тело, и вы едите, чтобы поддерживать свое тело. Корова ест траву на лугу, а человек ест мясо, доставляемое с огромных боен, оснащенных современной техникой. Но то, что у вас есть большие машины и ужасные места, а животные просто едят траву, еще не значит, что вы более развиты и только в вашем теле есть душа, а в теле животного ее нет. Это нелогично. Мы можем видеть, что основные характерные черты и у животного, и у человека одинаковы.
 Кардинал Даниэлю. Но только у людей мы обнаруживаем метафизический поиск смысла жизни.
 Шрила Прабхупада. Да. Вот и разберитесь с помощью метафизики, почему вы считаете, что у животных нет души; в этом смысл метафизики. Если вы мыслите метафизически, то все в порядке. Но если вы мыслите, как животное, то какой прок от ваших метафизических исследований? «Метафизический» означает «выше физического», а иначе говоря, «духовный». И в «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна говорит: сарва-йонишу каунтейа - «У каждого живого существа есть душа». Это метафизическое представление. Итак, либо вы считаете метафизическим учение Кришны, либо вам придется считать метафизическим мнение третьеразрядных глупцов. Какое из них вы принимаете?

 Кардинал Даниэлю. Но почему Бог создает животных, которые поедают других животных? Это кажется ошибкой творения.
 Шрила Прабхупада. Это не ошибка. Бог очень добр. Если вы хотите есть животных, Он предоставит вам для этого все возможности. Бог даст вам в следующей жизни тело тигра, чтобы вы могли есть плоть без всяких ограничений. «Зачем содержать бойни? Я дам вам клыки и когти. Теперь ешьте на здоровье». Таким образом, мясоедов ждет это наказание. Чтобы получить более благоприятные возможности, поедатели животных становятся в следующей жизни тиграми, волками, кошками и собаками.

----------


## Макс_И

"Господь Буддха пришел на землю, чтобы проповедовать ахимсу, -
 говорит он нам. - Ненасилие. И для того, чтобы сделать это, ему
 пришлость отвергнуть Веды, поскольку Веды допускают жертвоприношения
 животных при соблюдении определенных условий.


(Из книги "ВЗРЫВ ХАРЕ КРИШНА" о зарождении Сознания Кришны в Америке)
 Хайагрива Дас (1966 - 1969)


Господь явится в провинции Гайа как Господь Будда, сын Анджаны. КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь Будда, могущественное воплощение Личности Бога, явился в провинции Гайа (Бихар) как сын Анджаны и проповедовал учение о непричинении вреда живому, осуждая даже разрешенные Ведами жертвоприношения животных. Во времена Господа Будды люди в большинстве своем были атеистами. Мясо животных они предпочитали всему остальному. Под предлогом проведения ведических жертвоприношений повсюду были устроены настоящие скотобойни. Господь Будда из сострадания к несчастным животным, которых забивали без всяких ограничений, проповедовал ненасилие. Проповедуя, он утверждал, что не верит догмам Вед, и подчеркивал, что убийство животных оказывает крайне неблагоприятное воздействие на психику людей. Малоразумные люди века Кали, не имевшие веры в Бога, стали соблюдать установленные им принципы, и какое-то время действительно придерживались моральных норм и принципа ненасилия, который является первой ступенью на пути к осознанию Бога.

----------


## Макс_И

Тех, кто убивает зверей и птиц и затем варит их, посланники Ямараджи отправляют в ад Кумбхипаку, где таких людей варят в масле. 
 Тот, кто убил брахмана, попадает в ад Каласутру, где земля создана из меди и имеет идеально ровную поверхность. В этом аду жарко, как в духовке, и убийца брахмана горит там в течение многих лет. 

 Государственного чиновника, который вершит неправедный суд, наказывая невиновных, помощники Ямараджи забирают в ад Сукарамукху, где его безжалостно избивают. Бог наделил людей развитым сознанием, благодаря которому они способны воспринимать страдания и счастье других живых существ. Но, когда у человека отсутствует совесть, он склонен причинять другим существам страдания. Помощники Ямараджи забирают такого человека в ад Андхакупу, где он получает заслуженное наказание от своих же жертв.

 Тот, кто, не имея на то разрешения, безжалостно убивает лесных животных, отправляется в ад Пранародху. 

 Того же, кто убивает животных во имя религиозного жертвоприношения, ждет ад Вишасана.


 Тот, кто приносит в жертву Бхайраве людей, попадает в ад, который называется Ракшогана-бходжаной. 

 За убийство домашних животных человек отправляется в ад Шулапроту. Тот, кто причиняет другим беспокойство, попадает в ад Дандашуку.

 Человек, заточивший живое существо в пещеру, отправляется в ад, называемый Авата-ниродханой.

 Закончив описание адских планет, Шукадева Госвами рассказывает о том, как благочестивые люди поднимаются в высшую планетную систему, где живут полубоги, и как они возвращаются на Землю, когда результаты их благочестивой деятельности подходят к концу. После этого он описывает вселенскую форму Господа и завершает свой рассказ прославлением Его деяний.

 Совершая различные благочестивые поступки, человек оказывается в том или ином положении в райских мирах; неблагочестивая же деятельность приводит его в разные адские условия. Те, кого побуждает к действию материальная гуна невежества, совершают неблагочестивые поступки, и от степени их невежества зависит, насколько адскими будут условия, в которых они окажутся. Того, кто действует в невежестве вследствие безумия, ожидают наименее тяжкие страдания. Тот, кто поступает неблагочестиво, однако знает, чем отличается благочестивая деятельность от неблагочестивой, попадает в ад, где его ждут страдания средней тяжести. В самых же адских условиях окажется тот, кто занят неблагочестивой и невежественной деятельностью вследствие своего атеизма. Влекомое различными желаниями, невежественное живое существо с незапамятных времен попадает в тысячи всевозможных адов. Я постараюсь рассказать о них все, что мне известно.


 Верховный Господь устроил так, что низшие существа вроде клопов и комаров сосут кровь у людей и других животных. Эти крошечные существа не знают, что их укусы причиняют человеку боль. Однако лучшие из людей брахманы, кшатрии и вайшьи - обладают развитым сознанием и им известно, какую боль испытывает тот, кого убивают. Если человек, обладающий знанием, убивает или мучает неразвитых существ, неспособных отличить правильное действие от неправильного, он, безусловно, совершает грех. Верховный Господь наказывает такого человека, отправляя его в ад Андхакупу, где на него нападают все те птицы, звери, пресмыкающиеся, комары, вши, черви, мухи и любые другие существа, которых он мучил, живя на Земле. Они набрасываются на него со всех сторон, лишая его такой радости, как возможность поспать. Поскольку отдохнуть ему не дают, такому человеку остается блуждать во тьме этого ада. Таким образом, тот, кто попал в Андхакупу, испытывает те же страдания, что и существа низших видов.

 Иногда человек встречает в лесу или деревне птиц и зверей, которые ищут у него защиты. Некоторые люди, приютив таких существ и вселив в них уверенность в том, что теперь они в безопасности, пронзают их копьями или продевают сквозь них нитку и забавляются, как игрушками, причиняя им страшную боль. Когда такие люди умирают, помощники Ямараджи доставляют их в ад, называемый Шулапротой. Там грешников пронзают копьями, острыми, как иголка. Они страдают от голода и жажды, и на них со всех сторон набрасываются птицы вроде грифов и цапель, которые своими острыми клювами терзают их тела. Испытывая страшные муки, эти люди начинают вспоминать грехи, совершенные ими в земной жизни.

 Те, кто заточает живых существ в темные колодцы, амбары или горные пещеры, после смерти попадают в ад Авата-ниродхану. Там их самих заталкивают в темные колодцы, где они испытывают страшные страдания, задыхаясь от дыма и ядовитых испарений.

 Дорогой царь Парикшит, во владениях Ямараджи сотни и тысячи адских планет. Все неблагочестивые люди - как упомянутые, так и не упомянутые мной - неизбежно попадают на эти планеты, причем каждый из них оказывается в тех условиях, которые соответствуют степени его греховности. Благочестивые же люди попадают в другие планетные системы: их ждут планеты полубогов. Однако и те, и другие, когда результаты их благочестивых либо неблагочестивых поступков подходят к концу, переносятся на Землю.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Каждая Аюрведа-шастра объявляет насилие и мясоедение тяжёлым грехом, сколько раз уже повторено...

----------


## Макс_И

Да хранит меня Господь в обличье Вьясадевы от невежества, рожденного незнанием Вед. Да удержит меня Господь Буддхадева от противных Ведам деяний, и также от лености, что заставляет в безумии презреть учение Вед и выполнение ведических обрядов. Да сохранит меня от скверны века Кали Верховная Личность Бога в обличье Калкидевы, что нисходит в этот мир на защиту заветов религии.


КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе, как и в предыдущих, упомянуты разнообразные воплощениях Верховной Личности Бога, которые нисходят в этот мир с определенной миссией.

 Махамуни Шрила Вьясадева явился в этот мир для того, чтобы дать человечеству ведическую литературу. Поэтому, по милости Вьясадевы, даже в нынешнюю эпоху каждому, кто хочет спастись от невежества, помогут оставленные им книги: четыре «Веды» («Сама», «Яджур», «Риг» и «Атхарва»), сто восемь «Упанишад», «Веданта-сутру» («Брахма-сутру»), «Махабхарату», «Шримад-Бхагаватам» («Маха-пурану», комментарий Вьясадевы на «Брахма-сутру») и остальные семнадцать «Пуран». Только милостью Вьясадевы в нашем распоряжении есть многие и многие тома книг трансцентного знания, призванных спасти нас из трясины невежества.

 Господь Будда пришел в этот мир, чтобы спасти людей от греховного убийства животных, а также чтобы уберечь самих несчастных животных от бессмысленного насилия.

 Шрила Джаядева Госвами в своей «Даша-аватара-стотре» говорит, что для этого Господь Будда на словах отверг Веды:

 ниндаси йаджна(гйа)-видхер ахаха шрути-джатам садайа-хридайа-даршита-пашу-гхатам
 кешава дхрита-буддха-шарира джайа джагад-иша харе

 Безбожникам (пашанди), которые под видом ведических жертвоприношений, устраивали бойню, Господь говорил: «Если Веды позволяют убивать животных, Я отвергаю Веды». Этим Он только хотел спасти людей, злоупотребляющих учением Вед. Поэтому тот, кто желает уберечь себя от подобных злоупотреблений, должен прибегнуть к помощи Господа Будды.

 В образе грозного аватары Калки, Господь явился, чтобы уничтожить безбожников эпохи Кали. Уже сейчас, в самом начале Кали-юги, в обществе укореняются многочисленные формы безбожия и псевдо-религии. Чем дальше, тем больше лже-религиозных учений будет появлятся в мире, так что под конец люди совсем забудут истинную религию, - религию, которую перед началом Кали-юги возвестил Господь Кришна, призвав каждого предаться Ему.

 К сожалению, невежественные люди эпохи Кали не желают предаться лотосным стопам Кришны. Даже многие из тех, кто провозглашает себя приверженцами ведической религии, в действительности действуют вопреки Ведам. Чуть ли не каждый день они выдумывают очередную дхарму, полагая, что каждый волен измыслить свой собственный путь к освобождению. Безбожники говорят: йата мата тата патха - «Сколько мнений, столько и путей».

 Если следовать их логике, то сколько бы ни было на свете измышлений - каждое из них нужно считать истинной религией. Эта философия негодяев подорвала самые основы ведической религии и по мере того, как входит в свои права Кали-юга, эта философия приобретает все большее распространение. В конце же Кали-юги Господь Калкидева, грозное воплощение Кешавы, низойдет в этот мир и уничтожит всех безбожников, оставив только преданных Господа.
ТЕКСТ 20

----------


## Макс_И

Кшатриям, шудрам (не слышала ничего насчет вайшьев) согласно писаниям иногда разрешено принимать в пищу мясо жертвенных животных, вот для них то и написаны те некоторые стихи из самхит. Это для тех категорий людей, чей путь - карма-канда, но не для брахманов и преданных.

не пойму зачем кшатриям иногда принимать в пищу мясо ?
мясо тяжело ...гниет, потом все это всасывается в кровь и отравляет тело. личшает человека силы. 

И следующей была дана заповедь: "Не убий", ибо жизнь дается каждому от Бога, а то, что дано Богом, человек не может отнять. Ибо истинно говорю вам, от одной Матери происходит всё живое на земле. И потому тот, кто убивает, убивает брата своего. И от него Мать Земная отвернется и отнимет свою грудь, дающую жизнь. И ангелы её будут сторониться его, Сатана же найдет обитель свою в теле его. И плоть убитых зверей в его теле станет его собственной могилой. Ибо истинно говорю вам, кто убивает - убивает самого себя, а кто ест плоть убитых зверей - ест тела смерти. Ибо в крови его каждая капля их крови превращается в яд, в его дыхании их дыхание превращается в зловоние, в его плоти их плоть - в гнойные раны, в его костях их кости - в известь, в его внутренностях их внутренности - в гнилье, в его глазах их глаза - в пелену, в его ушах уши их - в серную пробку. И смерть их станет его смертью. 

а кшатрий чтобы защищать должен быть сильным. К тому же в природе кшатрия проявить свою доблесть и силу на поле боя (оставить тело в бою и попасть в рай или даже в духовный мир) защищая принципы религии (ахимсу, ненасилие, милосердие...) КОРОВ брахманов и т.д....
вроде слово кшатрии означает также причиняющий страдание ЗАЩИЩАЯ..

зачем ему мясо тогда...

 Слово Мудрости Вещего Олега (Славяно Арийские Веды)
 4. Мясо мешает волшбе, от него звереют.
как Кшатрии потом брахмастрами и другими оружиями смогут пользоватсья наевшись мяса ?...


ЗАПОВЕДИ БОГА СВАРОГА (Славяно Арийские Веды)
 23. Не питайтесь пищей с кровию, ибо будете как звери дикие, и болезни многие поселятся в вас. Вы питайтесь пищей чистою, что растет на полях ваших, в лесах и садах ваших, обретете вы тогда силы многие, силы светлые, и не настигнут вас хвори-болезни и мучения со страданиями.

 "ЗАПОВЕДИ БОГА РАМХАТА" (Славяно Арийские Веды)
 1. Вернитесь к своим корням и вы откроете врата в Божественный Мир (Правь).

----------


## Макс_И

4 ноги Религии : чистота МИЛОСЕРДИЕ правдивость и аскетизм.

если в Ману Самхите говрится принимать в пищу мясо, то наверное я последую лучше примеру Господа Будды - отвергну ее ))

----------


## Макс_И

http://vkontakte.ru/video-15610471_158974526

здесь нет мяса)).
а сосиски тоже мясо - нет хдесь половина бумаги...=)))) лоол.
можем отрезать голову, печень, бесплатно. 

Думаю "даже" кшатрии такого отведать не захотят =)...животные белки)) ...чья то нога и печень)

бесплатное парное мясо, недавно рожденное. ОТЛИЧНОЕ ))

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

успокойтесь уже...

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> В "Прабхупада-лиламрите" (если не ошибаюсь) говорится, что когда Шрила Прабхупада в детстве заболел, то по указаниям какого-то врача ему был прописан куринный бульон. После бульона его стошнило и впредь он никогда не употреблял ничего мясного. Вопрос все о том же: как же такое могло быть прописано врачом? Ведь это не относится ни к жертвенным животным, ни к ... Запутался, короче!


Просто врач преданным не был. А для родителей Шрилы Прабхупады жизнь сына, великого вайшнава, была более важна на тот момент, чем привязанность к принципу ненасилия.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> 4 ноги Религии : чистота МИЛОСЕРДИЕ правдивость и аскетизм.
> если в Ману Самхите говрится принимать в пищу мясо, то наверное я последую лучше примеру Господа Будды - отвергну ее ))



Шримад Бхагаватам
песнь 4
ГЛАВА ДВАДЦАТЬ ШЕСТАЯ
Царь Пуранджана отправляется в лес на охоту, а царица впадает в гнев

ТЕКСТ 6
Если какой-нибудь царь сильно привязан к мясной пище, он может отправиться в лес и охотиться на животных, которых священные писания рекомендуют приносить в жертву. Но никому не позволено убивать животных без надобности или без ограничений. Веды упорядочивают убийство животных, чтобы не позволять глупцам, попавшим под влияние гун страсти и невежества, безудержно потакать своим чувствам.

Если Шримад Бхагаватам пишет о мясоедении, неужели вы и его отвергните? Предлагаю следовать Чайтанье, а не Будде. Он тоже мясо не ел, но Веды не отвергал.

----------


## Макс_И

ТЕКСТ 7
Великий мудрец Нарада сказал: О царь, повелевающий своим народом, узри же на небесах тех животных, которых ты безжалостно убил во время жертвоприношений.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Поскольку жертвоприношения животных рекомендованы в Ведах, они являются частью почти всех религиозных ритуалов. Однако это не значит, что человек должен довольствоваться закланием животных в соответствии с указаниями священных писаний. Он должен подняться над уровнем обрядов и ритуалов и постараться постичь истину, понять смысл человеческой жизни. Нарада Муни хотел объяснить царю, в чем заключается истинный смысл жизни, и вселить в его сердце дух отречения. Знание и отречение от мира (гьяна-вайрагья) являются высшей целью человеческой жизни. Не обладая знанием, невозможно избавиться от стремления к материальным наслаждениям, а не избавившись от привязанности к материальным наслаждениям, невозможно продвигаться по духовному пути. Карми в большинстве своем живут ради чувственных удовольствий и для достижения этой цели готовы пойти на любой грех. ОДНИМ ИЗ ТАКИХ ГРЕХОВ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ПРИНЕСЕНИЕ В ЖЕРТВУ ЖИВОТНЫХ. Поэтому Нарада Муни воспользовался своими мистическими способностями и показал царю Прачинабархишату животных, которых тот умертвил во время жертвоприношений.

----------


## Сева

> У убийц животных - каменное сердце


А ничего что Кришна с Арджуной ездили на охоту? это описано в Источнике вечного наслаждения. 
Арджуна таким образом тренировался метко и быстро стрелять и трупы использовали в жертвоприношениях.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> А ничего что Кришна с Арджуной ездили на охоту? это описано в Источнике вечного наслаждения. 
> Арджуна таким образом тренировался метко и быстро стрелять и трупы использовали в жертвоприношениях.


Они делали это не для услаждения своих чувств, а потому что кшатрий должен тренироваться в стрельбе в т.ч. и по живой мишени. Тут нет сентиментов, т.к. попав на поле боя ему придется убивать врагов. Тем более вы сами пишете, что трупы животных они использовали в жертвоприношениях, а не чтобы полакомиться их плотью. Ныне ни кшатрии, ни брахманы не имеют достаточной квалификации, чтобы дать убитому животному новое, лучшее тело, поэтому такие жертвоприношения (как и убийство животных) сейчас запрещены. Вместо этого мы повторяем Харе Кришна, как заповедал Господь Чайтанья и Шрила Прабхупада.

Бессердечное отношение - это когда я убиваю животное, дабы удовлетворить позывы моего языка.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вчера на Прабхупада Радио была интересная дискуссия Шрилы Прабхупады и последователя какого-то йога. У них получился даже очень горячий спор))
Йог утверждал ненасилие и полное вегетарианство для всех людей. А Шрила Прабхупада пытался убедить его, что подобная философия является буддизмом, поскольку в Ведах присутствует мясоедение, но регулируемое мясоедение. То есть животное должно приноситься в жертву согласно предписаниям Вед.
Это позволяет опрелеленной прослойке людей, которые не могут сразу принять вегетарианство, *постепенно* прогрессировать, благодаря строгому следованию ведическим предписаниям.
Последователь ненасилия спорил, что мясоедение для всех запрещено, а Прабхупада твердил ему, что это не Ведический подход.
Похоже, эта беседа из свежепереведенных. Кто-то может дать на нее ссылку?



*Шрила Прабхупада*: Также и в Исламе, у них есть принципы убийства животных. Вы знаете, тот кто читал Коран, мусульманская религия разрешает убийство животных только раз в год. Это называется курбан. И им позволено убивать животное рядом с мечетью. Также и в ведической религии, животное можно было убивать на определённом жертвоприношении. Но нет такой религии, ни Ислам ни христианство, не разрешают убийство животных на бойнях. Имеются особые правила и предписания. (Лекция по БГ, 20/07/66)
 Шрила Прабхупада: Буддизм отрицает убийство животных. Хотя сейчас они убивают животных, первоначально буддизм означал ненасилие. Христос сказал, «Не убий.» И Кришна говорит ахимса (ненасилие). Итак, нет религии, которая бы оправдывала ненужное убийство животных. Даже в Исламе, есть курбан. Курбан означает, что они могут убивать животных один раз в год рядом с мечетью. Таким образом любое убийство животных ограниченно.
(Беседа в комнате. Германия, 19/06/74) 
Тамал Кришна: Шрила Прабхупада, однажды вы объясняли, что Чайтанья Махапрабху, когда он беседовал с Кази, доказал, что Коран в действительности не оправдывает мясоедение. Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Это факт. Потому что мусульмане не могут есть мясо, если оно не принесено в жертву рядом с мечетью. Нет разрешения на то, чтобы покупали (мясо) в магазине или, что животные убивались бы на бойнях.
(Утренняя прогулка, Майапур, 22/01/76)
 Шрила Прабхупада: Итак, Чанд Кази ответил, что «Убийство коров также в основном не рекомендуется в Коране.» Действительно, принятие в пищу говядины или рыбы это не относится к высокому уровню. Но для тех, кто склонен употреблять рыбу рекомендуется не убивать много мелких животных, а убить одно большое животное. Сейчас в Мекке, Медине они убивают верблюдов. Это происходит рядом с мечетью. Сутью его речи было то, что мясоедение в конце концов не рекомендовано. (Беседа, Сан-Франциско, 05/04/67)

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Последователь ненасилия спорил, что мясоедение для всех запрещено, а Прабхупада твердил ему, что это не Ведический подход.
> Похоже, эта беседа из свежепереведенных. Кто-то может дать на нее ссылку?


В Шримад Бхагаватам говорится, в одной шлоке, что мясо предназначено в пищу человеку.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Насколько я знаю, ведические шастры (ШБ в частности) запрещают (именно ЗАПРЕЩАЮТ) употреблять в пищу только говядину. Все остальное (коза, овца и т.п.) употреблять в пищу можно, если животное было убито в соответствии с определенным ритуалом, но для человека, который идет по пути бхакти, это лишнее. Т.е. невозможно есть мясо и одновременно с тем прогрессировать в преданном служении. Если я начинаю любить Кришну, я не смогу уже питаться плотью Его детей. Поэтому мясом низших животных разрешено питаться тем людям, которые далеки от бхакти, но выполняют хоть какую-то дхарму. Так я читал.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Насколько я знаю, ведические шастры (ШБ в частности) запрещают (именно ЗАПРЕЩАЮТ) употреблять в пищу только говядину. Все остальное (коза, овца и т.п.) употреблять в пищу можно, если животное было убито в соответствии с определенным ритуалом, но для человека, который идет по пути бхакти, это лишнее. Т.е. невозможно есть мясо и одновременно с тем прогрессировать в преданном служении. Если я начинаю любить Кришну, я не смогу уже питаться плотью Его детей. Поэтому мясом низших животных разрешено питаться тем людям, которые далеки от бхакти, но выполняют хоть какую-то дхарму. Так я читал.


Так и есть. Для тех, кто уже идет путем чистой бхакти, мясоедение невозможно. И как  проповедники, мы понимаем, что все люди могут так или иначе служить Кришне (даже если они пока не вегетарианцы).

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Именно) Спасибо за дополнение.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Более того, по-моему если в наше время человек сознательно не есть говядину, но при этом продолжает есть еще какое-то другое мясо, мясо низших животных, - то это уже достаточно развитый человек как для Кали-юги. Не безнадежный, по крайней мере, это уж точно.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

И еще вспомнил: Гаруда ведь тоже есть змей, как это свойственно всем орлам и пр. хищным птицам, т.е. не является строгим вегетарианцем. Но при этом он великий преданный.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Более того, по-моему если в наше время человек сознательно не есть говядину, но при этом продолжает есть еще какое-то другое мясо, мясо низших животных, - то это уже достаточно развитый человек как для Кали-юги. Не безнадежный, по крайней мере, это уж точно.


Если человек не будет есть хотя бы мясо коров, но будет пить горячее молоко и общаться с преданными, то его мозг станет способен воспринимать духовное знание. Шрила Прабхупада много об этом говорит. Еще к отупению приводит поедание рыбы. Так что мясо убитой коровы и рыба не предназначены в пищу никому. Интересная беседа: http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...100&Itemid=423

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> И еще вспомнил: Гаруда ведь тоже есть змей, как это свойственно всем орлам и пр. хищным птицам, т.е. не является строгим вегетарианцем. Но при этом он великий преданный.


станьте великим преданным и тогда со спокойной совестью можете становиться не строгим вегетарианцем  :smilies:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Kasturika d.d. - спасибо большое за ссылку, обязательно почитаю.

Дмитрий_И - на данный момент я неполных три года являюсь строгим вегетарианцем (а если взять за предыдущие 6-7 лет, то именно мясо ел лишь эпизодически). Хоть это и очень маленький срок, но следовать этому принципу я намерен всю жизнь, и мне это нравится. Я писал о Гаруде для того, чтобы не осуждать тех людей, которые пока еще не готовы отказаться от насильственной пищи полностью, а никак не применительно себя самого, не из желания поимитировать садху. Имитация великих преданных мне не нравится - не по мне это, не мой вкус. Несмотря на то, что я одержим большой ложной гордостью и вожделением, при этом я все же стремлюсь быть смиренным. Быть тем, кем я есть, а не строить из себя Бог знает кого)) Человек смиренный если и подражает чьему-либо поведению, то скорее негодяев, нежели великих преданных. Имитировать внешне негодяя, а внутри быть порядочным человеком - это не грех, грех - это когда наоборот  :mig:

----------


## Кхеминда

> Йог утверждал ненасилие и полное вегетарианство для всех людей. А Шрила Прабхупада пытался убедить его, что подобная философия является буддизмом[/COLOR]


Вообще в Буддизме нет абсолютного вегетерианства, а поповоду ненасилия, оно есть, но не возведено в такую степень как у джайнов.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вообще в Буддизме нет абсолютного вегетерианства, а поповоду ненасилия, оно есть, но не возведено в такую степень как у джайнов.


Мы не говорим о современных так называемых "буддистах". Речь об изначальном буддизме, готорый проповедовал Господь Будда. В Шримад Бхагаватам ясно описана цель явления Господа Будды:


"Господь Будда безоговорочно отверг подобные жертвоприношения. Как говорит Шрила Джаядева Госвами, жертвоприношения животных рекомендованы в Ведах, поэтому Господь Будда, чтобы прекратить их, отверг авторитет Вед. Вот почему последователи Вед не признают учение Господа Будды. Поскольку Господь Будда не признавал авторитет Вед, его называют агностиком или атеистом"

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/25/9

Современным "буддистам" слабо придерживаться элементарного вегетарианства, поэтому им рекомендовано принять милость Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и воспевать маха-мантру Харе Кришна.

----------


## Сева

> Они делали это не для услаждения своих чувств, а потому что кшатрий должен тренироваться в стрельбе в т.ч. и по живой мишени. Тут нет сентиментов, т.к. попав на поле боя ему придется убивать врагов. Тем более вы сами пишете, что трупы животных они использовали в жертвоприношениях, а не чтобы полакомиться их плотью. Ныне ни кшатрии, ни брахманы не имеют достаточной квалификации, чтобы дать убитому животному новое, лучшее тело, поэтому такие жертвоприношения (как и убийство животных) сейчас запрещены. Вместо этого мы повторяем Харе Кришна, как заповедал Господь Чайтанья и Шрила Прабхупада.
> 
> Бессердечное отношение - это когда я убиваю животное, дабы удовлетворить позывы моего языка.


Да.
А еще есть беседа Прабхупады где он говорит что планирует организовать колледжи варнашрамы и по его словам те кто будет учится на кшатриев смогут ходить на охоту и если хотят есть мясо застреленных животных. Да и в Махабхарате упоминается как Пандавы охотой добывали себе и своей свите из браманов пропитание в лесу. Там еще написано что когда они перебили всех животных им пришлось перейти на другое место поскольку нечего стало есть.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да.
> А еще есть беседа Прабхупады где он говорит что планирует организовать колледжи варнашрамы и по его словам те кто будет учится на кшатриев смогут ходить на охоту и если хотят есть мясо застреленных животных. Да и в Махабхарате упоминается как Пандавы охотой добывали себе и своей свите из браманов пропитание в лесу. Там еще написано что когда они перебили всех животных им пришлось перейти на другое место поскольку нечего стало есть.


 Пандавы не ели мясо. Так сказал Шрила Прабхупада. Только Бхима иногда ел, у него кто-то там поселился в желудке, какой-то Агни.

Шрила Прабхупада:
 Четыре заповеди — это чрезвычайно важно. Чрезвычайно. (Речь о четырех регулирующих принципах). Но только шудры и кшатрии… Например, кшатрии должны учиться убивать. На практике они должны идти в лес и убивать каких-нибудь животных. И, если он захочет, то может есть мясо, может есть.

Хридаянанда: То, что он добудет?

Прабхупада: Да. НО НЕ МЯСО С БОЙНИ. Кшатрии, они могут, им позволено есть иногда мясо. Вот Бхима, например. Бхима иногда ел мясо. Среди Пандавов только он один. Остальные нет. Так что если кшатрии хотят есть мясо, это должно быть им позволено, при определенных условиях. Но они должны идти в лес и сами убивать животных. А не то, что ради этого мяса нужно основать и поддерживать постоянные скотобойни. Это глупость, деградация. Если хочешь есть мясо, иди в лес. И шудры, они тоже иногда едят мясо. Или чандалы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кшатриев-царей не интересовало мясо, тем более, если кшатрий-вайшнав. Шрила Прабхупада в _Бхагавад Гите_ рассказывает, каким достойными были кшитрии в прежние времена:

"  Кшатрии упражнялись в военном искусстве, охотясь в лесу. Обычно кшатрий отправлялся в лес, находил тигра и, вооруженный мечом, сражался с ним один на один. Когда тигр испускал дух, его возлагали на погребальный костер и с царскими почестями кремировали. Цари-кшатрии Джайпура и по сей день следуют этому обычаю. Кшатрия специально учили тому, как вызывать противника на бой и сражаться насмерть, ибо в некоторых случаях по законам религии необходимо прибегать к насилию. Поэтому кшатрии не должны принимать санньясу и отрекаться от мира. Ненасилие в политике допустимо как дипломатический ход, но его нельзя возводить в принцип."

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/2/31

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Насколько я помню, когда Пандавы были в изгнании, то они, переодетые в брахманов, все-таки ходили и собирали подаяние - рис, на котором и жили. 

Бхима - это, вероятно, скорее исключение, которое только подтверждает общее правило. Обычно кшатрий только убивал животное, чтобы потренироваться в стрельбе, но мяса его туши не ел. Воин тоже может быть полным вегетарианцем, и это никак не отразится на его физическом самочувствии в плохую сторону, скорее наоборот - его тело будет более упругое и легкое (не в плане весовой категории, а в смысле подвижности), нежели у врага-мясоеда)))

Вон, кстати, японские ниндзя (далекие от ведического образа жизни и придерживающиеся догм тантрического буддизма) в большинстве своем тоже были вегетарианцами, а какими были воинами? Я уже кажется писал где-то об этом. Это исторически уже совсем близко к нам, всего каких-то 500 лет назад. Если шпионящего ниндзя-диверсанта обнаруживала охрана, то такой воин мог безбоязненно вступать в бой с как минимум несколькими "правительственными" солдатами, и зачастую одерживал над упитанными (в т.ч. и мясной пищей) самураями победу. Самураи очень боялись их и по невежеству считали, что те знаются с самим дьяволом.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Насколько я помню, когда Пандавы были в изгнании, то они, переодетые в брахманов, все-таки ходили и собирали подаяние - рис, на котором и жили


Этого я не помню. Но Пандавы в лесу точно не голодали. И даже всегда могли накормить любое количество мудрецов, которые приходили к ним.
Кришна подарил Драупади волшебный горшок, который мог накормить любое количество людей. Горшок производил пищу до той минуты, пока сама Драупади не поест.
С этим была связана очень интересная история с Дурвасой Муни. (кто-то смотрит "Махабхарату"? Была там эта история?)

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Дханванатри - аватара Бога (Вишну?), который принёс аюрведу.
Из этого следует, что Бог не мог разрешить есть мясо, лук, чеснок, грибы и т д - тамасичную/раджасическую пищу.
Те, кто под видом аюрведы (или любой медицины) разрешают есть эти запрещенные продукты - демоны/асуры, змеи. Попадут в ад.
Конечно, преданные могут проподвеовать непреданным - да, ешьте мясо, но предлагайте его Шиве (полубогам).
Но цель - всех превратить в "прасадорианцев". Надо объявить войну против любого греха, против нарушения регулирующих принципов.

Я думаю, что этот Моисей, разрешивший есть мясо попал в ад. А если мусульмане разрешили есть мясо в аюрведе - они тоже попадут в ад.
Значит, и Мохамад попал в ад, какой бы он ни был так называемой "шакти авеша-аватарой" (я уже не верю, что они - "аватары". В Ведах своих аватаров, намного лучших, предостаточно)...

А если аюрведа теперь выглядит так, что можно есть мясо, предложив его Дханвантари/Вишну/Кришне - то что это такое?
Это атеистические/греховные методы Кали-юги.

гаруда, кстати, правильно делает, что ест змей. Он должен был еще сьесть Мохамада, Иисуса и Моисея  :nono:  (а может заодно и Иегову, Аллаха и Бога-Отца христаин, как "демонов"/асуров/змей, отравляющих чистое молоко Ведического знания  :biggrin1: )
Ведь те проповедовали против Вед (их последователи - так точно - то мусульмане, то христиане)...
В Бхавишья-Пуране, Мохамад назван демоном. И Правильно 8-) Так ему и надо.
Иисус назвал себя "восходящей звездой". А это кто? Разумеется, венера - Шукрачарья - гуру демонов. (Блаватская подтвердит, что Иисус - еще и Люцифер, то есть Дьявол. И Правильно) Иисус - гуру демонов. Христиане - демоны. То же самое и с мусульманами.
Конечно, есть исключения... Шукрачарья, кстати, - это Кришна. Так что в каком-то смысле Иисус и Мохаммад, Моисей - это тоже Кришна...
Но они проповедовали для демонов. И так этот демонизм проник в аюрведу, в любую медицину...
Хотя, да, деградация началась еще задолго до Адама и Евы. Были ведь другие Ману, другие "Адамы". 
Было много других религий - та же славянская религия - язычество. 
Но там хоть есть поклонение богам вроде Вышеня и Крышеня (Вишну и Кришне)...

Я шучу.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Употребление мяса в Аюрведе


Из сегодняшней беседы Шрилы Прабхупады, он объясняет, какая традиционная система существовала в ведическом обществе.
Если человек хотел продолжать есть мясо, но желал быть религиозным, то он должен был поклоняться Богине Кали. Он не мог поклоняться Вишну. Следуя предписаниям этот человек мог очиститься, обращаясь к Кали, как представителю Вишну. Но не к Нему Самому.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> .
> 
> Я думаю, что этот Моисей, разрешивший есть мясо попал в ад. А если мусульмане разрешили ее
> 
> А если аюрведа теперь выглядит так, что можно есть мясо, предложив его Дханвантари/Вишну/Кришне - то что это такое?


Не надоело вам выдумывать всякую ерунду?

----------


## Ратмир

Харе Кришна друзья, я хотел прояснить этот вопрос и специально даже зарегистрировался для этого. Поймите что Аюрведа и её источники (Чарака Самхита, Аштанга Хридаям и любые другие) это не дхарма шастра и они не имеют отношения к духовному развитию человека. Точнее я скажу так что следую рекомендациям Аюрведы вы не продвинетесь духовно и это очевидно на мой взгляд, ещё аналогия что допустим статмология лечит зубы но она не связана с духовным продвижением человека.  Вот два стиха подтверждающих это:

В этом стихе главная цель Аюрведы как науки
*Чарака Самхита 1.30.26 
санскрит*
???????? ????? ????????? ?????????????????????? ???????????? ?||??||
*транслитерация*
pray?jana? c?sya svasthasya sv?sthyarak?a?am?turasya vik?rapra?amana? ca||26||
*построчный перевод*
[prayojana - aim,purpose; ca — also; asya — of this (Ayurveda); svasthasya - healthy; sv?sthya - health, wellness; rak?a?am - protection, defense; ?turasya - being sick or ill; vik?ra - injury, disease; pra?amana? - healing, curing; ca - and]
*английский* 
The purpose of this science (Ayurveda) is to preserve the health of a healthy and cure the disease of unhealthy.
*русский*
Цель этой науки (Аюрведы) является сохранение здоровья здорового (человека) и излечение болезни нездорового.

В этом стихе говориться что здоровье нужно для реализации четырёх целей жизни 
*Чарака Самхита 1.1.15
санскрит*
??????????????????????????? ???????????||??|| 
*транслитерация*
dharm?rthak?mam?k????m?r?gya? m?lamuttamam||15|| 
*построчный перевод*
[dharma - social customs religious conduct; artha - acquisition of wealth; kama - satisfaction of desire; moksa - liberation, emancipation; arogyam - health; mulam - root, source; uttamam - supreme, highest]
*английский* 
Health is the supreme source of social and religious conduct, the acquisition of wealth, the satisfaction of desire and of spiritual emancipation.
*русский*
Здоровье — это корень дхармы (выполнения своего долга), артхи (процветания), камы (наслаждения жизнью) и мокши (окончательного освобождения от страданий).

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна!



> Харе Кришна друзья, я хотел прояснить этот вопрос и специально даже зарегистрировался для этого. Поймите что Аюрведа и её источники (Чарака Самхита, Аштанга Хридаям и любые другие) это не дхарма шастра и они не имеют отношения к духовному развитию человека. Точнее я скажу так что следую рекомендациям Аюрведы вы не продвинетесь духовно


Почему же? Вы делаете странный вывод из приведенных Вами же цитат.



> Цель этой науки (Аюрведы) является сохранение здоровья здорового (человека) и излечение болезни нездорового.
> Здоровье — это корень дхармы (выполнения своего долга), артхи (процветания), камы (наслаждения жизнью) и мокши (окончательного освобождения от страданий).


Логика такая:
Утверждение А: Здоровье - корень дхармы (дхарма напрямую связана с духовным самоосознанием и развитием - вспомним Бхагават Гиту). 
Уверждение Б: Аюрведа способствует восстановлению и сохранению здоровья.
Значит, из А и Б следует: Аюрведа способствует духовному развитию.

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

Из меди делают караталы. Караталы берут на санкиртану. Санкиртана основа духовной жизни. МЕДЬ СПОСОБСТВУЕТ ДУХОВНОМУ РАЗВИТИЮ!!!

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Из меди делают караталы. Караталы берут на санкиртану. Санкиртана основа духовной жизни. МЕДЬ СПОСОБСТВУЕТ ДУХОВНОМУ РАЗВИТИЮ!!!


Да, для того преданного, кто делает караталы, несомненно весь процесс и все его составляющие, в том числе и медь,  способствуют духовному развитию.

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

Нет. Вы отклонились от темы. По вашей логике - МЕДЬ СПОСОБСТВУЕТ ДУХОВНОМУ РАЗВИТИЮ, КАК И АЮРВЕДА. Применяйте медь, очень жду это увидеть.

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

Если так не понятно - вот пример логической ошибки : А любит Б, Б любит С. А любит С - ошибочное утверждение.

----------


## Эдвард

Формальная логика не всегда применима в отношении Шастр, в них, зачастую, логика основанная на откровении (шабда) и она может не подчиняться формальным законам. К тому же связи, описываемых в Шастрах явлений, имеют много тонкостей, которые не учитываются при беглом формальном анализе.

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

Если у вас тут логика не применима,так высоко ваше познание и обсуждение, я пойду лучше Прабхупаду почитаю. У него с логикой нормально .
Да, и с чего это высказывания лопаткиных шастрами стали???

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> *Чарака Самхита 1.30.26 
> санскрит*


сва-стха, свастхья - букв. "своё состояние", то состояние, что естественно заложено 
викара -  изменение, отход от первичного, становление не таким как первично 
прашамана - стихание, затишение (от того же корня - слово шанти).  

Все три слова - слова широкого значения, связаны не только со сферой здоровья (напр., свастха в БГ 14.24). Если бы автор хотел сказать исключительно о крепком теле, о соматике, он бы подобрал слова с более узким смыслом.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Но это, кстати, если верно помню, сам Индрадьюмна Махарадж говорил (!!) Что Аюрведа - наука материальная, и преданные не обязаны следовать ей строго.

----------


## Эдвард

> Если у вас тут логика не применима,так высоко ваше познание и обсуждение, я пойду лучше Прабхупаду почитаю. У него с логикой нормально .
> Да, и с чего это высказывания лопаткиных шастрами стали???


Я лишь хотел сказать, что логика вторична. Первичное - Шастры, их нам передал Прабхупада. Георгия Лопаткина не знаю, при всем уважении. 

По теме. Аюрведа помогает поддерживать тело (грубое, тонкое) в порядке. Тело - инструмент и как оно будет использоваться вопрос иной. Для духовного ли развития или для более качественного материального наслаждения.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Нет. Вы отклонились от темы. По вашей логике - МЕДЬ СПОСОБСТВУЕТ ДУХОВНОМУ РАЗВИТИЮ, КАК И АЮРВЕДА. Применяйте медь, очень жду это увидеть.


Заметьте, я говорил не в общем. Для того, кто одухотворяет медь, делая караталы, медь помогает в его духовном развитии. Разве нет? Ведь караталы уже не материальны. Тот, кто их делает, совершает ягью, и согласно ШБ 10.23.10-11. "Все составляющие жертвоприношения — место, время, особые атрибуты, мантры, ритуалы, жрецы, разные виды жертвенного огня, полубоги, тот, кто совершает жертвоприношение, само подношение и невидимые до поры благие результаты — это достояния Верховного Господа Кришны.". Это не значит, что медь помогает в духовном развитии всем, а Вы сделали такой вывод.
Аюрведа, как и йога, помогает в духовном развитии тому, кто знает, что его тело принадлежит Верховному Господу. Не случайно Шрила Прабхупада расставил в приоритетах серьезного отношения к жизни: 1) Здоровье, 2) воспевание, 3) служение, и 4) чтение:
"У Шрилы Прабхупады на кухне была вывеска, на которой было написано: "Здоровье - номер один, воспевание - номер два, служение - номер три, и затем важно читать". Вывеска с такой последовательностью была написана от руки самим Шрилой Прабхупадой (http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post151702).

----------


## Ратмир

> Аюрведа способствует духовному развитию.


Нет это здоровье помогает во всех четырёх целях жизни, а не Аюрведа. Допустим вам делают масляную клизму это продвинет вас духовно? 




> сва-стха, свастхья - букв. "своё состояние", то состояние, что естественно заложено 
> викара - изменение, отход от первичного, становление не таким как первично 
> прашамана - стихание, затишение (от того же корня - слово шанти). 
> 
> Все три слова - слова широкого значения, связаны не только со сферой здоровья (напр., свастха в БГ 14.24). Если бы автор хотел сказать исключительно о крепком теле, о соматике, он бы подобрал слова с более узким смыслом.


Не знаток санскрита, тут давайте уже к автору обратимся  :biggrin1: 
Жалко что санскрит не смог вставить сюда  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Ратмир

> Формальная логика не всегда применима в отношении Шастр, в них, зачастую, логика основанная на откровении (шабда) и она может не подчиняться формальным законам. К тому же связи, описываемых в Шастрах явлений, имеют много тонкостей, которые не учитываются при беглом формальном анализе.


Прабху вы можете сами посмотреть любой из традиционных текстов по Аюрведе. *Я именно настаиваю на этом,* если вы хотите что-то понять то просто необходимо вам лично взять и заглянуть в текст. Всё что доступно на русском языке это интерпретации чьего-то мнения – различные авторы Фроули, Свобода и другие, даже традиционные тексты всё равно переведены с английского на русский, но так или иначе, лучше что-то чем нечего. Всего существуют три главных текста по Аюрведе дошедшие до наших дней - Чарака самхита, Сушрута самхита и Аштанга хридаям самхита. Аштанга хридаям самхита – легкодоступна на русском языке, другие тоже просто найти в интернете, но только на английском на данный момент времени.
В каждом из трёх текстов есть вступление кто создал эту науку, условно говоря парампара Аюрведической традиции, вот пример из Чараки Самхиты (Сутрастхана Глава 1)
Владыка Брахма, явив в своем сознании науку жизни, обучил ей Дакшу, а тот передал ее близнецам Ашвинам, которые в свою очередь обучили ей Индру, царя богов. Когда люди начали страдать от болезней, великие мудрецы мира собрались на склонах Гималаев и решили научиться Аюрведе у Индры, чтобы передать эту науку миру для блага живых существ. Мудрец Бхарадвадж, один из собравшихся, решился осуществить это, достиг обители Индры, был обучен им, вернулся на землю и передал это учение остальным мудрецам. Пунарвасу Атрея, сын мудреца Атри, передал учение Аюрведы шести ученикам, которых звали Агнивеша, Бхела, Джатукарна, Парашара, Харита и Кшарапани. Каждый из них составил свой трактат и преподнес его своему учителю и собранию мудрецов. Трактат Агнивеши был признан лучшим, и это писание распространилось в мире. 
В каждом из этих трёх трактатов есть раздел посвящённый продуктам, и в каждом есть про мясные субстанции, алкоголь.
Но пока вы сами не убедитесь в этом и не проверите шлоки что я дал на санскрите, то не сможете этой понять.

*Вот вам пример из Аштанга Хридая Самхиты Глава 3. Годовой режим* 
Женщины с хорошо развитыми бедрами, грудью и талией, пользующиеся духами, маслами, растирками для тела и всевозможными умащщениями, склонные к "согреванию" себя с помощью жарких поцелуев
Находиться в компании друзей, *принимая служение красивых женщин, доставляющих удовольствие ароматами, исходящими от их тел и стрелами, вылетающими из их, подобных лилиям, глаз; напиток, приносящий удовлетворение уму и сердцу.* 
Люди, уставшие от жары, но удерживающие в равновесии свой ум, смогут восстановить силы с помощью умащения тела сандаловой пастой, украшения цветочными гирляндами, ограничения сексуальной жизни, ношения тонкой и легкой одежды, обмахивания себя листьями пальмиры или длинными листьями лилии, сбрызгивания себя холодной водой, ношения гирлянд из цветов корицы или жасмина, жемчужных и сандаловых украшений, слушать голоса резвящихся детей, попугая и майны; *рядом должны прогуливаться женщины, прекрасные, как лотос, с цветами лотоса в волосах.*
Эти рекомендации допустим не подходят человеку который держит целибат и прочее, ну я думаю тут и так всё ясно. Нужно посмотреть лично и всё станет ясно, спор разрешиться сам собой.

----------


## Светочка

а что касается сои? это допустимо?

----------


## Ратмир

Хочу ещё дополнить тему про Дхарму и Аюрведу, несмотря на то что *Аюрведа это не дхарма шастра* идея что человек наказываеться болезнями за грехи существует в ней, само сабой так и должно быть, всё очень логично.
вот тому яркий пример (перевод *очень вольный*, только для примера)
*Сушрута Самхита Сутрастхана, 5:*
Убийцы брахманов, женщин и святых мудрецов, человек, крадущий чужое имущество, а также другие грешники, навлекают на себя болезни, возникающие из-за греховной деятельности, например, проказу(примечание: Махакущтха - Великая проказа).Если человек умирает от проказы, она будет преследовать его и в следующей жизни, поэтому нет болезни более трудноизлечимой, чем эта.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если человек хотел продолжать есть мясо, но желал быть религиозным, то он должен был поклоняться Богине Кали. Он не мог поклоняться Вишну. Следуя предписаниям этот человек мог очиститься, обращаясь к Кали, как представителю Вишну. Но не к Нему Самому.


 _Шрила Прабхупада:_ 
Истинная цель в том, чтобы ограничивать. Также как мясоедение. Мясоедение рекомендуется в ведической литературе. Существует Кали-пуджа. Кали-пуджа. Жертвуя одного козла перед Богиней Кали. Богине Кали поклоняются на амавасйа. Амавасйа происходит один раз в месяц. Поэтому те негодяи, которые являются мясоедами, они будут ограничены, если они примут шастру. «Нет, нет, если мы будем есть мясо от мясника, тогда мы будем греховны..» В Калькутте вы увидите так много мясников, они держат одно Божество Богини Кали, чтобы люди думали, что это не греховно..

Хинду-брахмана-кати. Итак, вот что происходит. На самом деле это ограничение. И даже когда происходит бали, приносится жертва, произносится мантра, мантра говорит: «Этот человек убивает тебя. Ты получишь следующую жизнь как человеческое существо. Но у тебя будет возможность, выбор, чтобы убить его». Вот эта мантра. Теперь, если кто-то ответственен, он определённо будет думать: «Я буду убит этим козлом!»  «Он меня съест». Это мамса. Ни один ответственный человек не возьмёт на себя эту ответственность, что «я убью это животное, оно снова станет человеком и убьёт меня. Нет, нет..».

Итак, это процесс ограничения. Подобным образом, те, кто являются пьяницами, для них рекомендуется предлагать алкоголь Чанди, и тогда они могут пить. Подобным образом, брак мужчины и женщины также подобен этому. Это ограничение. Это не проституция. Это ограничение.

правриттир эшам бхутанам нивриттис ту маха-пхала
/Ману самхита/

Это естественная склонность. Если вы хотите, если человек может это остановить, это называется тапасйа. И человеческая жизнь становится совершенной благодаря тапасье. 

тапаса брахмачарйена
шамена ча дамена ча
тйагена сатйа-шаучабхйам
йамена нийамена ва
/ШБ 6.1.13-14/

Это человеческая жизнь. Не так как животные, неограниченно. Животные не ограничены.
http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection SB/...6_06_1973.html

Конечно, лучше прослушать самый последний перевод этой лекции, он там значительно более качественный.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> 28 Декабрь 1999
> YsdGIU> Насколько я понимаю, вряд ли кто читает аюрведу в оригинале, как
> правило о
> YsdGIU> аюрведе люди в общей массе получают представление из книг, которые
> пишут
> YsdGIU> нередко люди, что не против и сами есть мясо. Поэтому в их устах
> "аюрведа"
> YsdGIU> против употребления мяса тоже не имеет ничего против.
> 
> ...


"ТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНЫЙ ДНЕВНИК", ХАРИ ШАУРИ ПРАБХУ, 27 июня 1976 года:

_Убийство животных допускается только в исключительных случаях, например, в медицинских целях._ 


Шрила Прабхупада был истинным аристократом — прямая уверенная походка, чуть приподнятая голова, рука крепко сжимает трость с серебряной ручкой. Взгляд ясный, пронизывающий. В то же время он всегда был очень доступен и никогда не казался отстраненным от окружающей действительности. В нем чувствовалась сила. Его присутствие не могло остаться незамеченным. Даже когда он молчал, глядя на него, можно было не сомневаться, что ему есть что сказать. А когда он говорил, то буквально обрушивал на вас удивительное знание. 
 Как он говорил в Бомбее, «преданный» означает «эксперт». Он знает все о конкретном предмете, плюс немного обо всем. Шрила Прабхупада, несомненно, был экспертом высшей категории. 
 Пока мы прогуливались вдоль дороги, он заметил несколько пучков травы, растущих на обочине. «Есть такие люди, которых называют бедийи, травники. Они знают лечебные свойства всех трав. Они собирают их, а потом продают на рынке. Каждая из этих трав обладает определенным оздоровляющим эффектом. И они об этом знают». 
 Я спросил, содержится ли такая информация в Ведах. 
Прабхупада ответил: «Да, в Аюрведе. Есть такая книга — «Дравья-гуна». Там перечислены всевозможные травы, металлы. Даются даже рецепты, в которые включены различные виды плоти животных. Сотни рецептов. Все дело в том, что плоть животных может помочь в лечении определенных заболеваний. Все эти описания приведены в этой книге». 

 Я был несколько озадачен: «Плоть животных используется для лечения людей?» 

 «Да, — подтвердил Прабхупада и добавил: — Убийство животных допускается только в исключительных случаях, например, в медицинских целях. Предположим, что убив одно животное, вы сможете спасти жизни сотен людей, в этом случае такое убийство допустимо. Есть такое лекарство — чхагалагдха-гхри- та. Живого козла помещают в котел с кипящим гхи и другими ингредиентами. Так получают замечательное лекарство от туберкулеза». 

 Пушта Кришна переспросил: «Они варят козла заживо? Может, нам пока не сообщать об этой науке западным людям?» 
Прабхупада улыбнулся: «Нет, вы справитесь с этим». 

 Я спросил, можно ли здесь провести какую-либо параллель с ведическими жертвоприношениями, когда священники повторяли особые мантры, чтобы перенести душу животного в другое, более благоприятное тело. 
Прабхупада покачал головой. Он сказал, что на жертвоприношении животных убивали для воплощения в более совершенных формах жизни, чтобы убедиться в том, что мантра не утеряла своего могущества. Но в данном случае речь идет лишь о приготовлении лекарства...http://gitabase.com/the/trans-diary/rus/TRD/3/1/7

----------

